
See Who Else Paid $0.99–For $0.99 - ChefboyOG
https://whopaid99cents.com/
======
crunchiebones
why would I pay to reveal my identity and bank account details when I can
easily do it for free?

~~~
ChefboyOG
Because the button is so SHINY!

~~~
comboy
Basically how products are sold today.

